# Big.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.mysmiley.net :lolat::dunno::dunno::mischief::mischief: :mischief:

DC: EQ021557165AU

Look at the size of this mother! opcorn:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

$58??? Holy Sh!t


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

In fairness there was some warning about a large B&M run...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

warren what the hell, you can't let a bro help out, that's a big box, haha I said box


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> $58??? Holy Sh!t


That's about what it costs to send a box of Kleenex to Warren.:lalala:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha! BOOOM...Fireworks from down under


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> warren what the hell, you can't let a bro help out, that's a big box, haha I said box


LOL. You cant help with this one Jesse as it's sort of a very personal bomb from Tash & I. The cigars involved are only half the gift. :banana::banana: There are even safety items involved!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. You cant help with this one Jesse as it's sort of a very personal bomb from Tash & I. The cigars involved are only half the gift. :banana::banana:


Not an Aussie Holiday but did you guy's have a good one? :bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Not an Aussie Holiday but did you guy's have a good one? :bounce:


The weekend was good yes. I assume thats what your asking Dave. LOL. 4th of July has no relevance here but glad to see your all kicking back over there.:rockon:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

damn, this is gonna be good


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the fallout.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh My----------That will make someone scream I'm sure. Hopefully the Dung doesn't dry up before it reaches it's target---LOL...WTG Tash & Warren


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

That alot of Roo-Poo !!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Why is it dated 5/7/10?

3lbs is a heck of a bomb!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn Aussie's and their backwards ass's !!

Day/ month/ year !


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh yeah... forgot... 

What's wrong with them?!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

kilograms

backwards dates 

dc numbers with letters in them

I'm so confused.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

drive on the wrong side of the road...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Giant hopping rats!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

To many nights in the Outback might explain some of their issue's !!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i think things are getting out of control here bombs are flying everywhere...... can't wait to see the destruction...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't worry, everything is under control. 

Now bomb someone!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

We need a Hurt Locker Explosives Cigar guy around here...we'd overwork that poor bastid.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Boy, that is one big package


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

To answer the aussie bashing all I can say is, yep, we are basically screwed. What with having half a days head start on you suckers and being able to buy CC's at the corner store I'm not sure why I shouldnt emigrate somewhere. LMAO.

We also have to deal with dingos, drongos, tinlids, utes, ditchwitch's, woodarchies, hoppers, flyers, trousers snakes, gutbusters, outback, trouble & strife, zorbs, tindog, woofers, rockspiders, stinkers, deadhorse, barbies, stubbies, japanese safety boots, anklebiters, and sangers!:hungry:

You may not be aware, but as of yesterday, S Vivo & I live in the same city. I'm sure this little fact does not bode well for members of this forum considering our combined resources!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Waiting, waiting. :mmph:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: http://www.thescubasite.com


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like someone is threatening an overseas Team Aussie coalition.....me thinks there is destruction being plotted!:attention:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Doesn't this still have like 2 weeks in transit?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Doesn't this still have like 2 weeks in transit?


Nup, was express post. Should hit in the next day.:smash:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You sir are a mad man. I like it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Express!! Whoa!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting closer!

Inbound Into Customs
Inbound International Arrival, July 08, 2010, 10:07 am, ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
Foreign International Dispatch, July 07, 2010, 6:55 pm, PERTH BULK MAIL CENTRE, AUSTRALIA
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Foreign Acceptance, July 06, 2010, 2:36 pm, AUSTRALIA
Foreign Acceptance, July 06, 2010, 2:32 pm, AUSTRALIA


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Express death... nice. Gotta go make some popcorn...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting damage reports!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Your item cleared United States Customs at 2:54 PM on July 9, 2010.


Thankfully! LOL.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

opcorn:

This should be good...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh the suspense is killing me---wonder who the guy is that pissed you off this time......As much as you and Dave dislike each other --I put my money on him 

Kym is killing me with his pictures-----ROLMAO


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Oh the suspense is killing me---wonder who the guy is that pissed you off this time......As much as you and Dave dislike each other --I put my money on him
> 
> Kym is killing me with his pictures-----ROLMAO


He is a wussy Aussie and not that brave arty: All talk and no Bang arty:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

There seems to be alot of smack talkin in here guys!!! Warren, you are one crazy aussie, and I love it...cant wait to see who's house is gettin destroyed!! Good stuff...


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> There seems to be alot of smack talkin in here guys!!! Warren, you are one crazy aussie, and I love it...cant wait to see who's house is gettin destroyed!! Good stuff...


Punchman,

you may want to check this thread...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/272170-damn-aussies-except-tash-we-love-her.html

:clap2: :dude:

Smelvis got hit pretty hard!


----------

